# New female TT owner



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

hey guys, 

found this forum, and joined. seems to be one of the nicer audi/ vw forums. 
just bought my 2011 TT quattro convertible in black 
I actually live in Jamaica, so shipping it here from Cali  

heres a pic of my previous ride and my current circuit race car 
wanted a newer upgrade, comfy but still sporty. i think im gonna really enjoy this car. 


just sold my s2k 
 

and thats my race car. 
 


bought my car with a monior damage, needs a left headlight and a bumper. 
I want to upgrade to the TTS bumper. 
I want to buy one complete with all grills. 
where can i get something like that... im only finding them in UK  

So far all im gonna do is- 
TTS Bumper 
with a carbon fiber splitter 
H&R lowering springs 
19x8.5 TSW Mirabeau wheels 
http://www.nitrousgarage.com/TSW-Mirabeau-Wheels.html 
and chip the car to 250whp 


help is appreciated!


----------



## sal1k (Mar 26, 2013)

Huzzah! You're going to have one sexy beast!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

chineydolly said:


> I want to upgrade to the TTS bumper.
> I want to buy one complete with all grills.
> where can i get something like that... im only finding them in UK
> 
> ...


 Welcome! Try http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/2...2437&section=BODY HARDWARE&group=FRONT BUMPER - they list the bumper cover and all the hardware for the TTS


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

just got this bumper for my car. 
should arrive this week 
wanted to get the TTRS bumper, but couldnt find it in the US.










anyone else has this bumper?
i love it... 
and my car is black, so it wont be as loud


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.prior-design.de/audi_tt_8j_pd


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I like your S2k.


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

so.... i bought this car in May... 
and I still have yet to drive it. 
It was damaged at the Jamaican wharf, with the Grill from the bumper stolen. 
(got to love 3rd world countries)

I was a bit disappointed in the prior design bumper. it looks great, but the quality of the fiber glass
and the fitment was poor. 
had to do a bit of adjustment... it looks great, but for the price i paid, i would have expected a bit better. 

Getting out all the dings in the front. 
decided to spray the entire front to have her good as new.

pics to come soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, sorry for your troubles! 4 month & counting is quite a delay.....


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, sorry for your troubles! 4 month & counting is quite a delay.....


yeh... its been a real pain in the ...
but thanks so much for the Jim ellis suggestion. 

I bought all my parts from them, their prices are the best i've seen. 

I was promised by the garage i'll get it this week. So i have my fingers crossed i'll be driving 
over the weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Your very welcome. Here's to hoping your enjoying your car this weekend :beer::beer:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Nice cars.....I thought all TT owners were females.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah sorry to hear. Had looked at some Prior Design stuff and had some questions about the quality of it. Thanks for letting people know.


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

hey guys,

So here is the bumper sprayed. 
Installing it today. The car was sprayed over and looks great. 
Cant wait to get her. 
Doing a full interior and exterior detail today  

Again, it looks good, but the fiberglass work isnt the best. the Edges had chips, so had to fix those. 
and the fitment was off had to do some adjustments.


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

The mesh you see me installing for the side isnt the Mesh i got with the bumper, as i said 
in a previous post that was stolen when the car was being shipped. 
The mesh that is sent with the bumper is actually the same size as the grill in the picture. 
But i am happy that what i purchased is a bit smaller. looks nicer.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Congratulations! Having owned 5 S2000's (can you say addicted?) and now owning a TT-RS, I think you'll be very pleased!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

So where did you get that front bumper?


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

lol. 
yes i do love the s2k, but it was time to move onto something a bit newer. 

I got it from Prior design online. 

Heres a pic of some goodies i got  
darthvader keychain lol and some 19"s


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a friend that is the Darth Vader for the Minneapolis division of the 501st. He would absolutely love that keychain


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

i sent in a complaint to prior design. 
installing the bumper last night it cracked in several places, and now i have to fix and repaint. 
i would expect this from a $200 bumper... but not a $1,200 bumper.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

chineydolly said:


> i sent in a complaint to prior design.
> installing the bumper last night it cracked in several places, and now i have to fix and repaint.
> i would expect this from a $2000 bumper... but not a $1,200 bumper.


Ouch...sorry to hear that...now did you mean $200 instead of $2000? I hope so, else the phrase makes little sense :/


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

haha yes. 
$200


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

chineydolly said:


> haha yes.
> $200


That's what I thought. In light of being unique/original, I can see why you'd pick this bumper; however, more often than not aftermarket parts fall short of OEM quality and fitment. Why don't you source a TTRS bumper and grill? You'll love the look and it is guaranteed to fit and not tear during installation.


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

I was very close to buying the TTRS bumper in stead. 
I really just wanted it to have a different look- didnt expect it to be this poor. 

Here are some pics



getting a quick wash after putting on the wheels. gonna drop it and put in some camber this weekend.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the Euro TTRS grill and it was not a real perfect drop in either... However, a little dremmeling and it looks great... Quality is great.. I only did the grill though..


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

hey guys,

so here is the car as is now. 
i plan on dropping it over the weekend. its a 1" drop and possibly some camber.
Im very happy with the car


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wouldn't put any more neg camber in the rear, it looks like a lot now. The best set up is about -1 in the rear and max out the front -1.5 is about all you can get stock. -2 for track would be ideal run 0 toe front and very little toe in the rear if you want to dial out under steer. carl


----------



## chineydolly (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Carl.

I drove the car out of town this weekend (i havnt dropped or set it yet)
the car did understeer quite a bit.
So hopefully the camber will help with that.


----------

